# What good did Ironmag do for you as far as training?



## min0 lee (Dec 23, 2005)

What changes in your training has this forum helped you with and let you see some gains?

With me it was the volume I was doing (too much) and a workout schedule help from some of the guys here. Yes Foreman you! I also liked Stu's


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

It helped me a ton with steroid use, most of what I knew was 1980's logic....and out dated. As far as training I started using more DB work and have started to up my frequency......working great so far..


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 23, 2005)

I have gotten new techniques to keep my workouts fresh and have learned some different ways to improve my dieting for when I return home.  Also, I've seen and read some recipes that I'm looking forward to making at home.  That and the all the debates are fun and make my nights go by more quickly.


----------



## largepkg (Dec 23, 2005)

Quite frankly without this site I'd be a 205lb man in the skin of a 300lb man.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 23, 2005)

It made me realize the importance nutrition plays in performance and altering body composition.  It opened me up to a whole lot of new exercises and different routines to try.  It made me realize that I need to do more research, as I have just scratched the surface on the knowledge there is out there on training.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 23, 2005)

I learned to eat right to grow and not wonder if i'll get fat. As well as to train right with emphasis on form and balancing the movements and volume in a routine properly.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 23, 2005)

What haven't I learned from this site? This is a really good thread to start. Really, it is. I've learned everything I know about training and nutrition from various members here. It's helped me lose about 30 pounds and more than triple my deadlift in about 14 months.


----------



## Nick+ (Dec 23, 2005)

I'm a dense hard pickled nut to crack, but who knows, maybe in a 1000 years I'll have 18.5" biceps (cold), and it will all be thanks to Ironmagazine Forums.............


----------



## FranktheTank (Dec 23, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> It made me realize the importance nutrition plays in performance and altering body composition.  It opened me up to a whole lot of new exercises and different routines to try.  It made me realize that I need to do more research, as I have just scratched the surface on the knowledge there is out there on training.



yup, same goes for me as well.  

A lot of people on here such as cowpimp, pfunk, min0, and foreman haven given me great advice and suggestions for lifting routines and emma and jodi with their diet advice.

I'd wouldn't be progressing anywhere without help from ppl on here.


----------



## KEFE (Dec 23, 2005)

yeah


----------



## P-funk (Dec 23, 2005)

It helps to keep me motivated, not just in my training but also in my studies.  Aside from trying to enhance my own athletic performance and get stronger I enjoy helping others reach their goals.


----------



## kenwood (Dec 23, 2005)

it has helped me a bunch and i thank the ppl here on IM for taking the time to help  me and others


----------



## DOMS (Dec 23, 2005)

It taught me that yes, I too can kill and burn the body of some chick.

Actaully, it exposes me to ideas and methodologies that I didn't know even existed.


----------



## god hand (Dec 23, 2005)

That everybody body is different.


----------



## topolo (Dec 23, 2005)

It helped me meet my favorite new bitch....gococks


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> That everybody body is different.


It taught me black people seem to have better physiques than white people


----------



## KentDog (Dec 23, 2005)

This forum has taught me how big of a role diet plays in weight gain and weight loss. I look at cutting and bulking as more of a science now. As far as training goes, I have dropped volume on biceps and tris and increased volume on chest and back. I have also started doing deadlifts regularly.


----------



## Tier (Dec 23, 2005)

Every aspect really, I was overtraining and training improperly and eating improperly. I also learned a lot about supplementation in all aspects and new ideas for future training and synthetic alternatives. Good advice all around and especially from mino,squanto and cowpimp.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 23, 2005)

Pretty much everything... I knew absolutely nothing in regards to proper diet or exercise before reading here. I'm no expert now by any means, but I know a lot more than I used to.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 23, 2005)

I have definately learnt a lot more at IM than any other fitness related forum.
There are a ton of really smart people here who I have learnt an abundance of information from, both in training and nutrition.
As well as that, on the whole, the people here are great, friendly and supportive, I don't think I've stayed an active member on any other site as long as I have here.


----------



## god hand (Dec 23, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> It taught me black people seem to have better physiques than white people


I already knew that


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 23, 2005)

IM taught me to kill...  Period!

To eat things that would make a billygoat puke...
To dispose of enemy personel.

(and GotHand)


----------



## TheCurse (Dec 23, 2005)

motivation to get goin.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 23, 2005)

when i first came here, i was doing marathon workouts.  for those who dont remember, i would workout for up to 3-4 hours a day, 5-7 days a week.

through research and help on im, a year later i was doing full fledged HIT, 15-25 minutes of training only three times per week.

needless to say, i love im.


----------



## Zac_Champigny (Dec 24, 2005)

I think Ironmag keeps me going downstairs to train. Some days I think that I just don't feel like doing it at all. Then I think about all the pictures of jacked dudes on this site, and how lame everyone here would think I was if I didn't go lift, and I go downstairs and do it.


----------



## Andy_Massaro (Dec 24, 2005)

helped develop my routine, and helped my form alot..


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 24, 2006)

Jack Ass said:


> It helped me a ton with steroid use, most of what I knew was 1980's logic....and out dated. As far as training I started using more DB work and have started to up my frequency......working great so far..


While i haven't taken the plunge yet, I have to say that I'm not as fearful as I once was about using steroids. Unfortunately, the media played a huge role in fucking with my head about using and when I started researching, while they can certainly fuck you up if you dont take proper precautions, they can be safer than a lot of other PHs out there.


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 24, 2006)

Did you have to bump this thread for that?


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 24, 2006)

Witchblade said:


> Did you have to bump this thread for that?



Why not? It's not exactly a big deal.


----------



## Soul of Sol (Dec 24, 2006)

Learning from it everyday... it's become my favorite resource thanks to the brainiacs around here.


----------



## fufu (Dec 24, 2006)

A shit load. Ironmagazine basically sparked my knowledge for almost everything I've come to know about training, diet, and other shit.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 24, 2006)

Witchblade said:


> Did you have to bump this thread for that?


----------



## JonnyStead (Dec 28, 2006)

I think for me it enabled me to get the advice I needed to ensure that I didnt make noobie mistakes which could have resulted in injury etc. I've been lifting 2 years and I've never injured myself in the gym by trying or doing something dumb - 

It has also enabled me to ask the questions that you just cant ask people who dont train - those who do train kind of live in a different world to the 'mortals' (as I like to think of them) and its great to have a peer group. The PTs on here help loads too and this is a good opportunity to say thanks to P-funk and the guys. 

Whilst I'm at it - merry christmas to you all too!


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 28, 2006)

I agree that IM does help noobs. The only problem I have with noobs is when they post something and they dont bother to look at the stickies that are blaring them right in their faces, all the while their answers are already there for research.


----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

I think everything CP wrote goes hand and hand with me. I didnt know things like westside even existed. I am much better rounded now.


----------



## ffemt (Apr 16, 2007)

Yea and all the stuff everybody else said!!A big thanks to Gopro,jodi for the workouts and diet help,Oh yea cant forget the man P-Funk!! thanks Im and the great people on here!!!


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 16, 2007)

it also taught me to hone my skills in flaming people that like to bump dead issues...WTF?


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 21, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## fufu (Apr 21, 2008)

Through IM, I learned to love myself.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 21, 2008)

it helped me alot. got mad stronger since dis site


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 21, 2008)

fufu said:


> Through IM, I learned to love myself.


Really?


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 21, 2008)

danny81 said:


> it helped me alot. got mad stronger since dis site


That's cool, maybe for what it's worth you can take advice from people like Bonecrusher and other "mature" adults from things other than BB and MMA.

Your spelling sure has deterioted though.....


----------



## fufu (Apr 21, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Really?



yes, the perineum massage technique I learned changed my reality.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 21, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> That's cool, maybe for what it's worth you can take advice from people like Bonecrusher and other "mature" adults from things other than BB and MMA.
> 
> Your spelling sure has deterioted though.....



does detirorated mean it got beter?


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 21, 2008)

danny81 said:


> does detirorated mean it got beter?


Yes, and I misspelled the damn word.


----------



## fufu (Apr 21, 2008)

min0, I don't know if your bump was successful.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 21, 2008)

fufu said:


> min0, I don't know if your bump was successful.


My Bump went bust.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 21, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Bump.



Did you have to bump this thread for that?


----------



## danny81 (Apr 21, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Yes, and I misspelled the damn word.



thsanks ju i no it got betta even y techer said dat it got betar


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 21, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Did you have to bump this thread for that?


It's now soiled.


----------

